# Happy 6 months G litter vom Wildhaus!!!



## gsdlove212

It is so hard to believe that the G's were born 6 months ago! And even harder to believe that in 6 more they will be a year old! Where the heck does time go!

So happy halfway to your birthday Gryffon, Karlo, Ada, Bria, Greta, Glory B, Teagan, and Gianna!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Happy half a year to all!


----------



## BlackGSD

This post is worthless w/o PICTURE!!!!







(At least of the ones that are board members.)


But Happy 1/2 B-day anyway.


----------



## Lynn_P

I agree with Tracey... where the heck are the pictures... LOL

HAPPY 1/2 BIRTHDAY G Litter Wildhaus


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDThis post is worthless w/o PICTURE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (At least of the ones that are board members.)
> 
> 
> But Happy 1/2 B-day anyway.












Happy 1/2 Birthday


----------



## gsdlove212

My computer is crashed so I can't post any pics taken with my camera...just the ones I have taken with my phone







. But I will work on that tomorrow, I promise. Hopefully some of the other G's will chime in and post as well!


----------



## onyx'girl

From our pupdates, it seems all the G's are the same in looks, with the exception of Miss Fuzzybunz Gia(Alison, you will post her beautyness?!!) Happy .5 yr Whelpday to all the G's!

Karlo at 5 mos(Thanks 24KGSD!)








Last week, Onyx and Karlo:








Tonight before training we played in the hose:
DH took these, sorry about the quality...he didn't obviously know how to zoom. Karlo is obsessed w/ the hose, when I water the flowers, this is the routine...


----------



## Castlemaid

Woohoo happy Six Month B-day G-pups! I'd love to see more pics of all the pups, and I hope that someone out there will specifically post some Gryffon pictures.


----------



## gsdlove212

Gianna still at Wildhaus kennels









First day home!

















Ears coming up...

















Growing some more...

























































And most recent....


----------



## Chris Wild

Happy 1/2 B-day G kids!









The most recent Gryff pics I have are a couple weeks old, but here they are.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

oh my gosh,,they are ALLL such gorgeous puppies,,I LOVE the pic of Gianna with the sand on her nose LOL


----------



## rjvamp

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

HAPPY HALF A YEAR! Aren't the others required to post here? 

They are all amazing. Of course, I still think Gia is the bees knees of the Gs.


----------



## ded37

Stunning/Happy Pups!!


----------



## onyx'girl

A few of Karlo as I was watering in the backyard.
He must have bitten his tongue about a month ago, he has had a dent in it for that long, ever since his big boy canines erupted...his tongue is extraaa long, gets in the way!!








































In the end,he always ends up with the jollyball!


----------



## jaggirl47

They are simply stunning! Happy birthday babies!


----------



## Chris Wild

Some pics of Gryffon from this past Sunday, hanging out in the yard with Momma Della and Uncle Wulfie.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh what nice pictures!!!! Another wonderful Wildhaus litter.


----------



## gsdlove212

taps foot.....wondering where Bria and Glory B pics are!


----------



## onyx'girl

The pics of Gryff and Della brought tears to my eyes!







What sweet pics.
You know Alison, Julie and Jen are just trying to get the BEST pics of their girls, that agility competition thing crosses over to all aspects!


----------



## Castlemaid

I love the pic of Gianna in the kiddy pool. She seems to be saying "Well? Isn't anyone going to fill this thing??"

And my gosh, Karlo and Gryff are almos identical! I actually had some of the pictures confused!


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo has about 15 pounds on Gryff, he is a moose! Taller, though in the pics Gryff looks pretty good size. I think K has tapered off on his growth spurts. He is so far the heaviest of the G's at almost 65#.
At training it is all I can do to hold him back in protection. Just put gloves in my toolbox! Didn't need them last week. You can now count down the hours til you meet Gryff in person~how exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Sigh, no good updated photos of Glory B... see what I can do tomorrow. 

She WAS 51 pounds last week, so I got her weighed!


----------



## gsdlove212

I posted some of these on another thread, but these are Gia's official 6 month old pics, she is the smallest G (I think, but Teagan I don't think has given an actual weight) at 44.5 lbs.


----------



## Bridget

She is beautiful. Happy Birthday Gia!


----------

